# :::is Makeup School A Waste Of Time:::



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 27, 2007)

*me and my man were reading some articles (cant remember where) but there were some professional artists saying that makeup school was a waste of time and money on people if you already knew how to do makeup pretty good...it just said to practice yourself...i always thought makeup school can perfect in other areas of makeup...now is this true or false?...help me please..thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 27, 2007)

hmmm, i don't believe makeup school only teaches how to apply makeup.  i'm pretty sure you learn about sanitation practices, skincare, etc.  so even though you may know how to apply makeup, the courses will teach you other important things.

it's almost like saying if i can paint nails, then cosmetology school is a waste of time - i know people who do nails, and they have to learn about sanitation practices in the business.  

i mean, some people may know these other important information - but if i'm getting my makeup, nails or hair done, i want it with someone who is not only artistically talented, but who i know for sure is educated in the other realm of the business.  just peace of mind for me to know that they know that stuff.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 27, 2007)

*yea i know it teaches all that..just wondering if i knew all that then would it be a waste to go....i live in the south and i hear the best places to go are new york and los angeles..just trying to hear many opinions...thank u for your input
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 27, 2007)

It will also teach you how to apply make up for different mediums such as Black and White photography, Film, HD so that you are using the proper cosmetics and technique for that particular medium. Sure you can learn those things on your own after a while but do you want to run the risk of screwing up the first time and not geting rehired by that person again? I personally am self taught but will be attending school in just over a week. I feel it will help to perfect my skill and that to me is worth the money.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 27, 2007)

*yea thats what i wanna do..its just costly though..thanks*


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, I don't believe schools are a waste because they teach you much more than just applying make up. They can also teach you the business/industry and how to get jobs. If you have a chance and the money to go, I say do it.


----------



## aeni (Jun 27, 2007)

There's a great article by Charles Porlier on either issue 61 or 62 of Makeup Artist Magazine that addresses this (all skill levels and which school is right for you if you want to go to one).


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 27, 2007)

*thanks for all your input..i appreciate this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ChrisChick (Jul 6, 2007)

It was a waste of time and $4000. Most real, working artists I know say the same thing. I really wish I hadn't gone.

Usually the people that just want to do occasional prom and wedding makeup love it though for some reason...


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 7, 2007)

hmm..ive heard its not and it is..thanks for your input though..greatly appreciated


----------



## amoona (Jul 7, 2007)

I never went to a make-up school, I looked into it when I first got out of high school. I graduated early and wanted to do make-up school before going into regular college but make-up schools are WAY too expensive. If you can afford it then go for it. If you can't then try to go to workshops and stuff, you'll get the same knowledge but it'll be cheaper. MAC PRO stores always have great workshops, just last month we had a make-up workshop here about lighting. 

It's really a matter of who you are and what you want to do. If you can't afford the expensive tuition then do make-up on the side and learn on your own. See if there's a make-up artist you can work under for a while. You might be working for free but if you do it on the side it'll be cheaper in the long run.

But this is all talk from a broke college student lol.


----------



## lara (Jul 7, 2007)

I won't hire an assistant who hasn't at least done a short formal course.

I don't care how shit-hot you are when it comes to applying make-up; if you can't show me some accreditation that says that you know sanitation practices, safe working practices and basic risk management, then there's no _way _that I'm going to let you represent me.

My time at MU college was invaluable - it consolidated and reaffirmed my skills, gave me OHS-valid hygiene qualifications and gave the technical skill-set needed for MU for most, if not all different technical situations.


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 7, 2007)

Im currently doing a Cert 2 which is one of the shorter courses I think Lara is refering too and in the 2 weeks Ive attended so far I have learnt SOOOO much. 

Not just sanitation and hygene practices, but risk assessment, what skin conditions I can safely apply makeup to and which ones I should stay well clear of, basic colour correction, contouring and a whole lot more. Then there is the colour theory which can be complicated, I have an art degree which helps me on that but the colour theory you learn in classes is a HUGE help, not only on understanding how to apply colours so they look good together, but also with camoflauge and concealing again.

If you ever wanted to work as a MUA in another country, say on a working holiday or something, you may find it easier getting work if you have some kind of formal training. In some places you may have to have some kind of certifercation to work as a makeup artist even on a cosmetic counter, and in other places while it may not be a legal requirement it does make getting work a lot easier.

Also, I know a lot of pro MUAs like Lara who wont allow you to assist them without the certifercation. Its tough to break into this industry and you really want to have every edge you can get and formal training helps you get that edge.

In the end its up to you, where do you want to go with this and how much are you willing to sacrifice as far as time and money goes. In the end while you could get away with not going to school, its a good idea to go. Even if you only do the units covering sanitation etc and get a certifercate of attainment for those units. But for me it really is a must.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 9, 2007)

thank u for the input


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't go to cosmo school solely for makeup
I went for the whole cosmetology program,I knew some stuff about makeup but not everything
They may just being saying that its a waste because you only learn the basic,but makeup is always changing you really can only learn the basics
If you go for the estition program you learn a little more,skincare,makeup,massages
I think it would benefit you if you want to learn more


----------



## iamheartcore (Jul 10, 2007)

I personally would go. There are a few workshops that are 4 days and cost about $800. And I believe there are some schools that also have financial aid available, through Sallie Mae and other educational loans. There are also a few companies who travel within the U.S., such as Dawn Till Dusk, and offer make-up workshops.

Personally, I've attend the MAC Pro workshops, which Pro members are only allowed to go. If you don't have a membership, you can't even attend. BUT, I think it's a total waste of money and time. I attended a MAC Pro Bridal workshop and knew about 80% of the things they taught. Plus, I'm a "hands on" learner and rather be taught in a hands on environment...but that's just me.

Hope that helps!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 10, 2007)

great discussion thanks!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 11, 2007)

i really do think is great information..thanks all


----------



## StphVal (Jul 11, 2007)

In my personal opinion it was a waste of time and money. I went to makeup school and to be honest it was very little what I learned, but this also depends on the person too. They taught me the "basics" which I already knew. So to me it was a waste, I felt completely dissapointed. You might also have to have in mind that every place is different, I've seen schools that offer makeup courses for film/tv etc, etc. I wish I did more research when I enrolled, although they did tell me what they would teach me...they didnt cover everything she said. While explaining everything they were going to "cover" she made it sound very amazing...ehh I shoulda known...BASICS BASICS BASICS! I guess to each their own, just do your research...like I said to me well it wasn't worth it.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 11, 2007)

thank u for the input


----------



## martygreene (Jul 11, 2007)

What is it, exactly, that you want to do? If you want to work at a cosmetics counter, then no- you don't need to go to school for it.

You don't NEED to go to school for makeup to do weddings, photography, etc. but it certainly can help. If you want to do SFX I strongly suggest it.

It also depends on what people are referring to when they say "school". Do they mean somewhere like MUD or do they mean a state school that gives you a cosmetology license? The former I'd suggest over the latter. 

School aside, whether you do it or not, seminars and workshops are definitely something you should do. Especially if you don't do school. Things like color theory, foundation matching, and all sorts of other "basics" things which aren't nessicarily as basic as people think they are (or as simplistic and easily passed off as over-taught) are important to have an instincual level of familiarity with. You can't go over them enough.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_What is it, exactly, that you want to do? If you want to work at a cosmetics counter, then no- you don't need to go to school for it.

You don't NEED to go to school for makeup to do weddings, photography, etc. but it certainly can help. If you want to do SFX I strongly suggest it.

It also depends on what people are referring to when they say "school". Do they mean somewhere like MUD or do they mean a state school that gives you a cosmetology license? The former I'd suggest over the latter. 

School aside, whether you do it or not, seminars and workshops are definitely something you should do. Especially if you don't do school. Things like color theory, foundation matching, and all sorts of other "basics" things which aren't nessicarily as basic as people think they are (or as simplistic and easily passed off as over-taught) are important to have an instincual level of familiarity with. You can't go over them enough._

 

*yea eventually i wanna work at MAC (when i get a car..lol) but thats not the reason i asked about school..im not that interested in SFX..i would love to go to MUD, but i live in TX and i wouldnt know how to go about going there and yea i want a license..i do wanna go to workshops and seminars..my problems are foundation matching and blush applying (yea i know thats a basic, but i dont know how to do that that well)..i definitely wanna learn about airbrushing and couture high fashion makeup as well...i dont have any friends, so i dont get to practice on anyone but myself, so im kind of at a disadvantage when it comes to doing other people's makeup..so i got some things to do before i can go to seminars, workshops, school, and work at MAC..thanks for the input*


----------



## Tubachick02 (Jul 12, 2007)

when it comes to wanting to learn more about airbrushing and high fashion make-up i would say go to school, eventually.  I n the meantime color matching is all practice, try to color match everything and everyone that walks past you, the more you do it the easier it is, do the same with blush, apply to your self, ever friend you have be they male or female, guys that want you to succeed are amazingly paitent, when I was still learning I did an application on my now husband, just make sure to have plenty of baby wipes to get the make-up off.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 13, 2007)

i try to get my boyfriend to help me out and he's just like, "NOOOOOO!"...so i just still practice on me but knowing i need to practice on other people...yea im gonna go to makeup school one day when i get some money


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_*yea eventually i wanna work at MAC (when i get a car..lol) but thats not the reason i asked about school..im not that interested in SFX..i would love to go to MUD, but i live in TX and i wouldnt know how to go about going there and yea i want a license..i do wanna go to workshops and seminars..my problems are foundation matching and blush applying (yea i know thats a basic, but i dont know how to do that that well)..i definitely wanna learn about airbrushing and couture high fashion makeup as well...i dont have any friends, so i dont get to practice on anyone but myself, so im kind of at a disadvantage when it comes to doing other people's makeup..so i got some things to do before i can go to seminars, workshops, school, and work at MAC..thanks for the input*_

 
*You HAVE to step out of your box and find some people to hone your skills on.  The pm I sent you tells you how to do that.  You can't be afraid to get out there.  Are there any hair salons near you?  Any bridal salons?  Any high schools? Colleges?  Any churches?  Any spas? Any nightclubs? - offer to do the female bartenders/barmaids?  

GET OUT THERE!  Sorry for screaming but you have to get out there.  I beg to differ that you are at a disadvantage.  Being at a disadvantage when is comes to having people to do make-up on is living on a Naval ship out in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_*You HAVE to step out of your box and find some people to hone your skills on. The pm I sent you tells you how to do that. You can't be afraid to get out there. Are there any hair salons near you? Any bridal salons? Any high schools? Colleges? Any churches? Any spas? Any nightclubs? - offer to do the female bartenders/barmaids? *

*GET OUT THERE! Sorry for screaming but you have to get out there. I beg to differ that you are at a disadvantage. Being at a disadvantage when is comes to having people to do make-up on is living on a Naval ship out in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

*wow u put the red on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i understand it all..i am going to get out there..no excuses on my end...i got college and work holding me back at the moment and i NEVER have that much money..i dont have the foundations/powders/concealers to match anyone at all either..whenever i do have left over money then thats i use it on makeup...its just seriously that hard when im at the lowest paying job in the world and i cant get out there right now like ive been wanting to...whats so funny is that i wanted to go to makeup school when i was 18, my parents said no, they told me i had to go to college to make it it life (of course thats a lie)..i didnt have a dime to my name and the makeup schools i wanted to go to i couldnt find fin aid available (the only one i remember is MUD)..so im trying to get through with college so i can get out there..i made the mistake by following my parents dream, but when im done with this, then i can finally follow mine...i just really wanted as muuuuuuch feedback as possible now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Tubachick02 (Jul 13, 2007)

k, so you don't think you can work ar MAC yet, big deal, put in part time applications at some other brands like Clinique and presriptives, you will have people to practice on and be getting $$$ at the same time.

and as for the "no excuses" thing every time someone comes up with and idea, you give an excuse, so you have plenty of them.  If you don't have friends, make some, if your BF is not willing to help then go off on him, if he does not want you to succeed he does not deserve you of care about your happiness


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 13, 2007)

yep im going of on him!..lol..but yea i got other options...im tryin


----------



## jennzy (Jul 13, 2007)

i never been to a make up school or anything
but what a lot of the ladies here saying is true. if u don't have trainnings in what you want to do, 
1. u won't make much money
2. u won't get hired as a make up artist

and some said they were only taught basics, never went to a  make up school. but i've been looking at programs because i want to go. whenever i decide to take a year off. they start off from the basics but u do move on. but to those who said that their make up school ONLY taught them to basics, well they either went to seminars which are only few classes (and then they probably chose the wrong one for their levels) nor they went to a school that's not reputable. come on, think for a whole year ur there they're just going to teach you the basics? i mean i study music at a university level and in first year i was not taught how to read music (which is a basic)


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 14, 2007)

cool, thanks


----------



## martygreene (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, if you wish to work at a salon and/or you wish to be licensed, you need to go to a cosmetology school. MUD, Blasco, and other schools listed in the FAQ to this forum and which people talk about are GREAT resources for the fashion/entertainment industry bound makeup artist, but if you're looking to do bridal work and/or work at a salon, you DO need to go to a state cosmetology school and complete either a cosmetology programme or an aesthetician programme. You'll have to look up your state's requirements (and if you plan to live elsewhere in the future, check up on the reciprocity, not everywhere accepts other state's licenses).  In order to work on civilians you DO need to be licensed. Now, some states have exemptions for working retail cosmetic counters, others don't. Most have exemptions for the fashion/entertainment industry. 

Beyond that, seminars are a great way to go. If your end-goal is a retail counter though, you don't really need school- no. If your end-goal is a salon, your own freelance business, or fashion/entertainment, then I strongly suggest getting yourself to some seminars and trying to land an assistantship.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 15, 2007)

yea i gotta find some seminars and workshops in houston...thanks


----------



## martygreene (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll be honest, you probably won't find the workshops or seminars you need in your area. You're going to have to take a couple little trips. With the discount airlines like jetblue and northwest, you can get to NY, DC, and LA super easily. I tend to stay at hostels (specifically Hostelling International locations) when I travel for seminars. I'm usually only there one or two nights, and I just need somewhere to crash at night so there is no need to spend big bucks on an expensive private hotel room.

Check the FAQ for this forum for more information about seminars which should be helpful.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 16, 2007)

awww..no seminars here..hmm that sucks..i can travel to NY...my uncle lives in manhatten (spell check)...thanks a bunch


----------



## reinventions (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey!  I'm from Houston, Tx., too.  And yes... the odds of finding a seminar in H-Town are slim to none. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, the closest you'll find in the Lone Star State are Dallas and sometimes Austin.

Don't worry... I barely started doing make-up myself, but like someone said... you gotta get out there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not easy, but once you get in there, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 17, 2007)

oh wow a houstonian...what it do?..hehe..im from dallas and i go there quite often to see the fam so ill see about there...thanks


----------



## reinventions (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey!  I'm from Houston, Tx., too.  And yes... the odds of finding a seminar in H-Town are slim to none. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, the closest you'll find in the Lone Star State are Dallas and sometimes Austin.

Don't worry... I barely started doing make-up myself, but like someone said... you gotta get out there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not easy, but once you get in there, you'll be glad you did.


----------

